# Post Contest - Neil Young Le Noise



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Win a copy of Neil Youngs Le Noise.

Contest is open to all members and closes on Monday April 11th at 8 pm

As always, a random post will be selected via a random number generator. The person that made that post wins.

Best of luck to all


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

FIST!

Would love a copy. He's one of my guitar heroes.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

That would be cool... count me in!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Here is my random post.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Drazden (Oct 26, 2007)

Here's hoping I can be the lucky number. I've been meaning to pick this album up!


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

What an amazingly recorded album..


----------



## Derek (Nov 20, 2009)

WANT! Neil Young rocks!


----------



## dhutchings (Feb 16, 2007)

I am making a post.


----------



## coopdujour (Oct 25, 2010)

*neil young random post*

consider this to be one random post.


----------



## Saffron (Mar 16, 2011)

Random post go!


----------



## WannabeGood (Oct 24, 2007)

Was considering picking this one up. Gratis would be all that much better.

Regards,


----------



## dbcanada (Mar 3, 2011)

I've been following Neil Young for decades. I even remember his father, Scott Young, who was a sports writer for the Toronto Telegram newspaper.


----------



## spierss (Feb 1, 2010)

*Gotta love anything by Neil!*

Just found out that Neil Youngs dad has a school named after him in my school board. Neil was actually at the naming ceremony a number of years ago. 

I know that's random but thought I would throw it out there!

steve


----------



## Robdssa (May 22, 2010)

Neil continues to amaze the music world with his innovative and creative music. I have been a huge fan of his since the late sixties and still follow his amazing journey. Rock on Neil, you are a true Canadian icon.


----------



## fret15 (Feb 17, 2006)

Count me in! 

Thanks guys

JP


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Any restrictions on the number of posts???


----------



## JamesD (Jan 28, 2009)

I would love a copy


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Robert1950 said:


> Any restrictions on the number of posts???


I think we will leave it open, as long as it does not get crazy


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)




----------



## rgrabows (Apr 9, 2010)

*Winner Winner Chicken Dinner*

Hoping I get lucky..


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Young and Lanois in one package? Why soytenly!!


----------



## jkstraw (Sep 26, 2010)

+1 here - that guitar would be amazing!


----------



## michaelscofield (Jan 3, 2009)

Here be my post!!


----------



## mokomon (May 13, 2009)

I would love to win that .Neil Young is great.


----------



## jkstraw (Sep 26, 2010)

shoretyus said:


> What an amazingly recorded album..


Lookup the Q (CBC radio) show where Jian interviews Neil and Daniel - great stuff!


----------



## bluetrain (Jan 4, 2011)

Giving it a whirl!


----------



## mobo (May 18, 2009)

Good Canadian boy..I'm in..


----------



## Wood (May 27, 2009)

Random post for Neil! 

Cheers!


----------



## Soundpurist (Oct 11, 2010)

Ok, I'm in.


----------



## maceland (Oct 26, 2010)

Gotta love Neil .... count me in!


----------



## Soular (Feb 15, 2010)

*Le Noise*

Neil Young and Daniel Lanois, It would be nice .


----------



## Gunny (Feb 21, 2006)

sure, why not?


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

Here is my random post...


----------



## elindso (Aug 29, 2006)

Neil is such a great Canadian. I have been a fan since the Buffalo Springfield daze. I remember seeing him interviewed on the Pierre Burton show.


----------



## nb_fan (Oct 6, 2010)

Neil Young + Danny Lanois are a couple of my greatest musical heroes. sweet!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Many thanks for the contest. 

This is certainly a CD that I'd like to have.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Bruiser74 (Jan 29, 2010)

Randomly posting for the great Neil!


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

The Bee Gees said it best for me: "Sometimes a Loser never wins"....................goota keep trying though - maybe I'm just an infrequent winner.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

I'll continue the quotes game.
Andy Warhol said: "everyone will be world-famous for 15 minutes" so, maybe, it's my turn!


----------



## harrym (Jan 19, 2010)

*Random Post*

Neil Young....the best....


----------



## jcayer (Mar 25, 2007)

I'm in !!!
:food-smiley-004: :banana:


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2011)

*I would like to win...*

...so here's my post.


----------



## linnea (Jul 30, 2009)

*Love Neil!!*

Saw Neil in the mid '80s in Montreal. Listened to Four Strong Winds as I sat in the dome car of the train as I traveled across Canada from Montreal to Banff, Alberta. -L


----------



## spaldingz (Jun 13, 2009)

has anybody hear listened to the archives bluray? is the audio quality noticeably superior to the dvd


----------



## Jeremiah (May 10, 2008)

Not tending to have a lot of luck with such stuff; I would nevertheless respectfully enter myself into the fray!


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)




----------



## kenoakee (Apr 5, 2009)

*Neil Young Le Noise Reply*

C'mon my friend 'Ol lady luck.


----------



## deffjeff (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm a huge fan. Hope I can win!


----------



## Bonerd (Mar 3, 2010)

*Neil Young Le Noise*

Suh-weeeet!!!
Mr Young RAWKS!!
B


----------



## Orcslayer (Feb 2, 2009)

Count me in on the post contest !


----------



## BlackAngusYoung (Mar 31, 2010)

Always nice to see a new Neil Young album... and a new contest here! Thanks for the chance!


----------



## Geriatricrocker (Jul 20, 2009)

Sign me up, tks


----------



## stukely (Jan 12, 2007)

*Neil Young still Rocks*

I have been a fan for as long as I can remember


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Here is my post. Hopefully I'll win it!


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

nkjanssen said:


> Bonus question...
> 
> Where did the idea for the name of the album come from?


Le Noise = Lanois


----------



## mediapirate (Jun 27, 2009)

That is is awesome! I want!


----------



## Tugbar (Mar 1, 2011)

I'm In !!!


----------



## maxmichaels (Jun 22, 2010)

*Le Noise*

Neil Young is awseome. I would like to win this. is it autographed???


----------



## francoislegacy (Nov 15, 2007)

*Heart of Gold*

I have a heart of gold. Can i win?


----------



## Fatfingers (Dec 7, 2010)

random post


----------



## Serge_L (Dec 31, 2007)

Would be glad to get it. My son and I are both fans; speak of gapping the generation gap!


----------



## Broagan (Mar 16, 2011)

All toasters toast toast


----------



## rudilifter (Feb 1, 2011)

please and thank you


----------



## mcnite (Feb 16, 2009)

*LeNoise is for me!!*

What a great prize; especially so soon after he finally made it to the Grammy's. Rock on, Neil!




GuitarsCanada said:


> Win a copy of Neil Youngs Le Noise.
> 
> Contest is open to all members and closes on Monday April 11th at 8 pm
> 
> ...


----------



## milobender (Feb 21, 2011)

Ohhkeeedoughkee 'o)


----------



## Director (Dec 14, 2009)

*Young forever*

And the legend lives on


----------



## barglefurn (Mar 27, 2011)

Neil is one of the few who can play great acoustic and electric, I would love his album.


----------



## Alex Csank (Jul 22, 2010)

I'm a postin', but I ain't boastin'!


----------



## shamus19 (Aug 20, 2008)

Love Neil Young. I hope to win.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

my random post


----------



## 1961mojo (Sep 1, 2010)

Random Post


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

I'm in. Thank you GC.


----------



## mjt11860 (May 9, 2010)

*neil young album contest*

i love his acoustic as well as electric guitar work.


----------



## ShaneWilliams (Sep 2, 2009)

Roll the bones hopefully I'm lucky.


----------



## whatamint (Nov 9, 2010)

Count me in...


----------



## Doctordog (Jun 9, 2010)

I Gots to gets me some NEIL


----------



## Leif H (Dec 16, 2009)

I'm in with a random post...


----------



## Dustin1706 (Jan 3, 2011)

I've never actually won anything... Ever...

That must mean I'm due for a win


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

Dam... another contest. Oh well, whats a member to do but post and enter


----------



## soundman655 (Jan 19, 2011)

*The kIng*

All must kneel before Neil !!!


----------



## Maverick (Oct 21, 2009)

I'm in!!! Let's go.


----------



## Jean GODBOUT (Oct 31, 2009)

Hehe, this is my randum post. By the way, Daniel LANOIS made a fantastic job producing and recording this album.


----------



## kkiinnggeerr (Jan 28, 2009)

Count me in!


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

I would love a copy of that album.


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

WOULD LOVE A COPY OF THAT!~
-Mikey


----------



## FlatEric (Dec 16, 2010)

Post to Good ol' Blighty??

Cheers.

Eric.


----------



## shizno (Jan 28, 2010)

random post hoping to win ^^


----------



## soundgrazer (Oct 31, 2010)

Drazden said:


> Here's hoping I can be the lucky number. I've been meaning to pick this album up!



He's one of those people that almost anyone will enjoy; even if you are a shredding speed freak.


----------



## Gazoo (May 3, 2010)

*Le noise*

Le hasard poster


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)




----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Contest runs until Monday at 8 pm


----------



## Alex Csank (Jul 22, 2010)

I just bought Neil's greatest hits on CD at HMV last night. I love it! Some artists really make me feel proud to be Canadian... he's definitely one of them!


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)




----------



## Mr Yerp (Feb 24, 2006)

I sat a few rows from Scott Young when Neil played Massey Hall. Been a huge fan ever since. C'mon random number generator thingy!


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

maxmichaels said:


> Neil Young is awseome. I would like to win this. is it autographed???


maybe Scott can sign it for you?


----------



## Sandman (Jul 19, 2007)

Hey. Haven't been here in a while. Can't think of a better way to log in than by entering.
Cheers


----------



## Alex Csank (Jul 22, 2010)

Hey, shouldn't he change his name to Neil Old pretty soon?


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)




----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

Broagan said:


> All toasters toast toast


Don't all toasters toast _bread_...???...


----------



## Alex Csank (Jul 22, 2010)

Old man take a look at my life...


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

That one random post.....


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

That one random post....

Oops double post is not as random.


----------



## foxsolid (Apr 30, 2010)

*I dig Mr. Young's work*

I'd love a copy of his record.


----------



## Rumble_b (Feb 14, 2006)

#108 for the win!!! 


Maybe.


----------



## GP_Hawk (Feb 23, 2007)

I'm in for Le Noise...great production/performance effort.


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)




----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)




----------



## NGroeneveld (Jan 23, 2011)

Another intentional random post...


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

Give me $500 or Neil gets it! Oh....it's random, not ransom huh?


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

I mailed a letter at a mailbox in a strange part of town for no apparent reason - does that count as a random post?


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

I just dug a hole in the middle of my yard and inserted a five-foot cedar pole - does that qualify?


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

This is just getting plain silly...


----------



## roaddoc (Mar 3, 2006)

love neil young would love to win


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

late to the party as usual but I'll play


----------



## JHarasym (Mar 27, 2007)

Oh to live on Sugar Mountain


----------



## alman (Jan 31, 2010)

*Go Neil*

Here's my contribution!


----------



## Alex Csank (Jul 22, 2010)

Listening to some Neil right now!


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

count me in!


----------



## Dr.StephanHeimer (May 1, 2006)

Gotta love Neil Young


----------



## Todd68 (Mar 7, 2008)

I love Neil and I'd love to have this album (or disc).


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

Rust Never Sleeps...


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I wouldn't mind winning this at all.

Neil Young is one of my biggest influences on guitar.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Count me in also.


----------



## thomas (Feb 22, 2006)

Neil Young...Great Musician...Here's my Random Post GC!


----------



## Tugbar (Mar 1, 2011)

http://www.rustradio.org/

All Neil
All live
All weekend
All legal AFAIK


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)




----------



## korgrandi (Sep 16, 2010)

*Contest entry*

Wow! Winning that guitar sure would be nice.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)




----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

count me in


----------



## AlterEgo (Jan 12, 2010)

Hey... I'm in !!! 

Cheers!


----------



## jacquest (Nov 27, 2008)

*Neil Young, Le Noise? For sure.*

Great sound!


----------



## -ST- (Feb 2, 2008)

How nice not to have to be clever. Please count me in. My best buddy is a HUGE Neil Young fan. It's his birthday in a couple of weeks.

Thanks!


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

This post typed while listening to Cowgirl in the Sand.


----------



## djandrey_m (Feb 21, 2010)

neil young!


----------



## erajfur (Jul 29, 2010)

*Neil Young rules!*

Here's my entry


----------



## bobsamps (Mar 15, 2011)

Sounds good to me!


----------



## Alex Csank (Jul 22, 2010)

Bonus post!


----------



## Bolerama (Dec 28, 2010)

Sure, I'm in.


----------



## rwoudsma (Aug 5, 2010)

*Neil Young*

Make it so number One!


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

Post cereal post. 

Seeing Neil live was one of my lifetime dreams fulfilled.


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)




----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)




----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)




----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Contest closes at 8 pm, get in


----------



## smerkette (Apr 11, 2011)

here is my random post to this post


----------



## petebed (Apr 11, 2011)

hey hey i'm new here... here's my random post !


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

Must...make...final...post...


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

Time...for one more....


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

Two minutes left....


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

One minute left....


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

Contest closed...


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Contest closed, winner to be announced shortly


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Winner to be announced soon


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Post number 72 is the winner... Congrats !!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Send me a pm with contact info for shipping


----------



## Alex Csank (Jul 22, 2010)

Thanks! My, my....Hey, hey! Neil Young is here to stay! It looks like I get to hear 'Le Noise'!


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Alex Csank said:


> Thanks! My, my....Hey, hey! Neil Young is here to stay! It looks like I get to hear 'Le Noise'!


Hey hey, my my.
Neil Young may never die?

Oh well, enjoy.

Winning stuff is cool.


----------



## Alex Csank (Jul 22, 2010)

zontar said:


> Hey hey, my my.
> Neil Young may never die?
> 
> Oh well, enjoy.
> ...


Rust never sleeps?
... well, I don't know about that anymore. I use POR 15 and it seems to act like a sedative to most rust!

"Rock 'n Roll is here to stay... It's better to burn out than to fade away"


----------



## simescan (May 15, 2007)

Oops,...missed this one


----------



## Alex Csank (Jul 22, 2010)

Hey everybody! I just got my 'Le Noise' from Scott (GC his-self!) through Amazon. Fast delivery! Anyway, I'm getting all 'Noised up' as I am writing this...it's great! Thanks!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Alex Csank said:


> Hey everybody! I just got my 'Le Noise' from Scott (GC his-self!) through Amazon. Fast delivery! Anyway, I'm getting all 'Noised up' as I am writing this...it's great! Thanks!


enjoy the cd and stay tuned for more to come


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex Csank (Jul 22, 2010)

I am really enjoying Neil Old and this new(ish) release! He's still doing it his way.


----------

